# Right so when is the next one then . . . !



## Viki (Jan 15, 2010)

We talked about meeting up again in the New Year and here we are.

So who's organising this one? After my slightly (very!) uncoordinated attempt last time i will respectfully decline, however i will offer some advice to whoever takes up the challenge.

1. Pick a lunch venue *in advance*
2. Book a BIG table


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I'm happy to organise a York one, as has been discussed. I'm just waiting on Northe's dates, so we have an idea when he's in the area, as that was the springboard for a York meet!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the criteria that needs to be full-filled to be the event organiser?

Is it checking out a lot of pubs in London and sampling a lot of food??

Where and how do I apply for the position?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Lou sort it out then, how about Saturday 20th March 2010. 1-2pm for a late lunch in a big pub somewhere....


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Lou sort it out then, how about Saturday 20th March 2010. 1-2pm for a late lunch in a big pub somewhere....



Shall we start the ball rolling for that date then? Or should we "poll" like before?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Shall we start the ball rolling for that date then? Or should we "poll" like before?



I think you'd have to poll to be fair, but seeing as you're organising it's your call!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

I think this time were we not going for a more northern venue , after last time as it was southern



25th jan thats in another thread Vik x


----------



## Viki (Jan 15, 2010)

Wasnt there meant to be a scotland one happening sometime?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

I think there is a scottish gathering coming up...

There was also talk of another northish meet but I haven't heard much about that for a while either.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

Erm, yes. There was talk of a northern meet. The York one I mentioned earlier in this thread?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Woops memory of a goldfish good work Becky, I must try and retain things in this head of mine! 

Give him a push for a date, the more notice the better, or at least I think so!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

I must agree....right, off to start a new thread then!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I must agree....right, off to start a new thread then!



good gal x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I think you'd have to poll to be fair, but seeing as you're organising it's your call!!



I dont possess a mental index of pubs like you do Rossi, you sure you aint the guy for the job? 



Steff2010 said:


> I think this time were we not going for a more northern venue , after last time as it was southern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defo not me then! I know nothing about what goes on up there!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I dont possess a mental index of pubs like you do Rossi, you sure you aint the guy for the job?



ooooh sugar dont be a bum , northe went from his place to darn sarf lol , take a chance all alcohols the same and its cheaper


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I dont possess a mental index of pubs like you do Rossi, you sure you aint the guy for the job?
> 
> 
> 
> Defo not me then! I know nothing about what goes on up there!



All manner of glorious and bountiful things


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> ooooh sugar dont be a bum , northe went from his place to darn sarf lol , take a chance all alcohols the same and its cheaper



Cheaper??? 

Where up north is the meet going to be?



SacredHeart said:


> All manner of glorious and bountiful things



Now that I am signing up for!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Cheaper???
> 
> Where up north is the meet going to be?
> 
> ...



YORK me thinks we are just waiting for Northener to get back with dates , that right bekki?


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm aiming to throw a York one (see other thread!). I think it would probably be March/April time. As for pubs, there are many interesting ones, real ale and cheap stuff to be had


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> YORK me thinks we are just waiting for Northener to get back with dates , that right bekki?



Indeed it is!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok so if March/April is the York one then the next southern one should be May/June maybe?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Give's Lou even more time to organise it


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a long way away though innit? 

Rossi winde your neck in!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Rossi winde your neck in!



consider it done Well done in advance!



PS I'll have a think about some good big boozers that maybe you can even reserve an area and drop you a line. there's always the goose!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

Side-lining in 'event management' are we? Hm? Careful or you will be meeting your fate in CHL!

Um, June is years away folks, for us proper impatient people....


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm aiming to throw a York one (see other thread!). I think it would probably be March/April time. As for pubs, there are many interesting ones, real ale and cheap stuff to be had


 
Ok, interesting is a matter of what you're used to or in to, real ale is good, providing it's good real ale...

Can you throw more light on what exactly 'stuff' is  ?


----------



## cazscot (Jan 17, 2010)

I would love to come down to London for a meet in either end of May/June (after my May uni exams).  I would use you lot as an excuse to have a few days in London doing my fave pastime shopping  and maybe have a spa day as well...


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 21, 2010)

Circle D are having a celebration in London on 24th April to mark our 2yr ann (yah) and all at DS are very welcome, so maybe this could help to bridge the gap for the meet up in June time????

I will be posting details of the Circle D event after the weekend, just making some final decisions


----------

